# ADATA Premier SP550 240GB SSD Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 30, 2015)

*ADATA Premier SP550 240GB SSD Review*

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/ADATASP550.jpg


Today we are reviewing ADATA Premier SP550 Solid State Drive featuring the Silicon Motion SM2256 controller and SK Hynix TLC NAND chips, which comes in a range of sizes 120GB, 240GB and 480GB. ADATA will be releasing a 960GB model soon. 


With features like LDPC ECC Technology, RAID Engine and Data Shaping ADATA has help extend the flash endurance i.e. for the 240GB its now rated up to 90TBW and for 480GB variant its rated for up to 180TBW.  


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/01.jpg


Now let’s see what ADATA Premier SP550 240GB SSD have for us.


*Features*
Faster, Stabler, and Bigger - Your Superior Upgrade Solution!  - The Premier SP550 uses TLC flash and an SMI controller for amazing performance. It also features advanced error correction technologies and high power efficiency. Available in 120GB, 240GB, 480GB and 960GB.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/02.jpg


Advanced LDPC ECC Engine - Featuring advanced LDPC ECC technology, the Premier SP550 offers reliability with strong data protection and better durability than comparable products.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/03.jpg


RAID Engine and Data Shaping For Ultimate Protection - By supporting RAID Engine and Data Shaping, the Premier SP550 ensures data integrity and delivers extended SSD lifespan for better, longer-lasting stability and return on investment. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/04.jpg


Intelligent SLC Caching The intelligent SLC caching algorithm allows NAND flash memory to operate in SLC mode and boosts SSD read/write performance.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/05.jpg


Extended Drive Longevity with High TBW – Total bytes written or TBW refers to the number of times an SSD can write its entire capacity in one lifespan. The Premier SP550's TBW rating outranks comparable models, meaning a longer-lasting SSD. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/06.jpg


Lower Power Consumption plus Longer Battery Life – The Premier SP550 supports DEVSLP (Device Sleep) technology for better energy efficiency. This results in lower electricity costs and prolonged battery life.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/07.jpg


SSD Toolbox Effortless SSD Management – ADATA's free value-added SSD Toolbox software suite makes it easy to quickly and conveniently configure, optimize, and monitor SSDs, from overall status to specific drive health and lifespan info. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/08.jpg


Notebook SSD Disk Bay Spacer – The Premier SP550 is just 7mm thick - an easy fit in ultrabooks. A 2.5mm spacer is bundled for use in 9.5mm disk bays, allowing compatibility with virtually every notebook. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/09.jpg




*Specifications* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/10.jpg


*Package*
 ADATA Premier SP550 SSD comes in a nice cardboard box with logo and view of real product via see through window and  back side shows details about supporting technology and features 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/11.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/12.jpg


*Inside the box*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/13.jpg


*Looks*
 SSD looks clean and simple. With a nice Black colour scheme and a brushed finish make it more appealing to the eye. On the back side beside serial number we also have Warranty Code.  
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/14.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/15.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/16.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/17.jpg




*Inside*
After opening the SSD case, we found a half sized PCB with 8 SKhynix (Part no. H27QEG8NDM5R) TLC NAND 16nm memory chips, along with Silicon Motion SM2256K controller and a Samsung 256MB DDR3L RAM for caching. PCB also have some unpopulated BGA pads for more NAND chips and extra caches memory for 480GB variant alongside the power supply section.  
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/18.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/19.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/20.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/21.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/22.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/23.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/24.jpg


*Testing*


 CPU - Intel Core i7 6700K 
 Board -  MSI Z170A-Gaming M7 
 RAM - 2 X 8GB HyperX Fury DDR4 2666Mhz 
 SSD -  ADATA Premier SP550 240GB SSD 
 Cooler - Corsair H100i GTX 
 GFX - Asus HD7750
 PSU - CM 750
 Display - Acer S220HQL 
 OS - Win 8.1 Pro / Windows 10 


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/25.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/26.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/27.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/28.jpg


*Benchmarks* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/29.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/30.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/ADATASP550/31.jpg




*Pros*




[*]Supports features like TRIM, NCQ, S.M.A.R.T., and robust ECC

[*]Only 7mm thick

[*]3 Years Warranty

[*]Bundled Acronis True Image software






*Cons*



 
[*]Nil






*Conclusion*
With the ADATA Premier SP550 SSD using the Silicon Motion SM2256K controller and new triple-level cell (TLC) architecture, ADATA has succeeded in providing an affordable SSD solution without compromising any performance. 
We were surprised to see that ADATA has not just lowered the price, but also included some great technologies like TRIM, NCQ, S.M.A.R.T., low-density parity check error correction( LDPC ECC) and more  helping in increasing the data protection, minimizing data errors and extending the SSD life.


With a price tag of Rs.7K, ADATA Premier SP550 240GB SSD is a great purchase if you are looking for an upgrade for your Laptop or PC storage performance. And with two ADATA SSD’s in RAID-0 you can double the performance and capacity to fulfill all your extreme gaming and workstation needs.




*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------

